# Need CPT code for TAPP



## banumathy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,


Need CPT code for "Laprascopic preperitoneal inguinal hernia repair(TAPP)" with mesh.

49650 is enough for this scenario?

please help me.

Advance thanks to all,

Banu,CPC


----------



## pherder (Mar 10, 2010)

*CPT code for TAPP*

Yes...49650 includes the placement of mesh into the abdominal cavity to cover the defect.


----------



## liz_snyder (Oct 24, 2014)

What if the patient has "no true hernia defect"?  Physician indicated that patient had "eventration of the abdominal wall"  Mesh was placed in the inguinal region.


----------

